# Prong horn advice



## muzzynat

Hi everyone, I'm a MN res, but I have friends along the ND Montana Border who I've gone prairie dogging with for the past few years. While out there I've grown fascinated by the prong horns. They told me this year that if I get a license they'd love to let me come hunt during season. I'm an avid hunter, and consider myself a pretty decent shot, but I don't want to look like a total rookie. I'll warn you, some of these questions are total newbie material.

What's considered a good prong horn? is it basically a mass thing? I'd be happy just getting one, it might be once in a lifetime for me, but I'd rather try take a decent one.

What's a good caliber? My father and I collect Remington 760's so I have the following calibers available, and I'm comfortable shooting any of them-
30-06
300 savage
270
257 roberts
.244 (6mm)

What power scope should I use?

What distance should I be prepared to shoot?

Is it normal to sit and wait for prong horn, or is it more productive, to quietly move between glassing spots and look for them?

I've heard that the meat is good, but you want to get the skin off ASAP because it will make the meat taste like sage brush. Is this accurate?

Does anyone have a European/skull mount pic? that's my favorite mount for deer, I'm curious if it looks good for Pronghorn.

I've heard everything from "prongs are dumb as rocks" to "they can smell you through hills", I'm guessing its somewhere in the middle?

it seemed like prong horn are plentiful where I was, but is it considered bad taste for NRs to come and take them? I'd rather not take one if there aren't enough around for locals to enjoy.

I'm thinking of trying to make the hunt happen either a year or two from now, so I should have time to make preparations.


----------



## muzzynat

I forgot to mention that I'm a college student, and because of that I can apply for a license.


----------



## wurgs

Pronghorn horns are similar to deer, length and mass matter if actually scoring it but really anything over 14" long is really a nice buck in ND. For a gun, I've used a 30.06 and a 300 wsm so any of your choices would work, just pick the one you shoot the best. I have shot them anywhere from under 100 yards out to 360 yds so a 3x9 scope would be plenty. I have tried to wait in areas that they have been known to move but have found best for me to spot and stalk. They have excellent eyesight so you need to use the terrain and whatever cover ( I also hunt near the border and the cover is pretty sparse) is available to get close, make sure you take your time and watch the wind. If you spook them and don't shoot or frighten them too badly, stay put as they tend to make a big circle and eventually come back to roughly the same area, I've taken 2 pronghorn that way. VERY important to get them gutted and cooled off immediately as they will get a strong taste if not taken care of, although I don't skin right away, just pack body cavity with ice. I leave the skin on till I get back to the hotel to cut up so the skin will help keep it clean. I have never done a european mount but have seen them and they look pretty good. Don't worry about what others think about you hunting as I believe as a student you legally are considered a resident so have all the same rights as the rest. Tags are hard to come by in some units ( especially if after a buck) so you should start applying right away as it could take 5 years or more to actually draw a tag.


----------



## Ande8183

You may want to check with the G&F about non-resident student licenses. My understanding was that a non-res student could purchase over-the-counter resident licenses but not apply in any lotteries as a resident. I remember some college buddies checking up on this, but I dont remember exactly how the non-res student license worked.


----------



## barebackjack

Im not 100%, but I dont think the college reciprocity works on antelope gun tags as its a lottery license allocated to residents only (much like the elk, moose, and sheep tags).

Id email the G&F to find out for sure though.


----------



## brittanypoint

First of all, a good antelope will be at least 15" tall and have good mass all the way. It may not be B&C but its a nice goat. As far as shot distance, I have killed 20 antelope in the last ten years and have made shots anywhere from 60 yds to 550 yds. Pick the flattest shooting rifle you can find. I'd reccomend your .270. Good round and more than enough punch for a goat. Whatever the case, pick the rifle your most familiar with and shoot well. Antelope are fast and can be amazingly tough. A wounded one can run for miles and cover the ground fast. Make every shot count.


----------



## KEN W

barebackjack said:


> Im not 100%, but I dont think the college reciprocity works on antelope gun tags as its a lottery license allocated to residents only (much like the elk, moose, and sheep tags).
> 
> Id email the G&F to find out for sure though.


That's correct.....NR college students cannot apply for a resident lottery license as a resident.


----------



## barebackjack

KEN W said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not 100%, but I dont think the college reciprocity works on antelope gun tags as its a lottery license allocated to residents only (much like the elk, moose, and sheep tags).
> 
> Id email the G&F to find out for sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct.....NR college students cannot apply for a resident lottery license as a resident.
Click to expand...

Just to clarify Ken, is this for all lottery licenses? Deer gun, swan, spring turkey, etc etc?


----------



## KEN W

I believe it is for deer gun,antelope,sheep,moose,elk,and turkey.


----------



## jwdinius1

> a good antelope will be at least 15" tall


Not true!!!

Like you stated later mass, mass and more mass are the key!! hunted wyoming for years and have seen and personally taken goats under 15 inches tall that scored a hair under 80 inches. 82's book. so for a novice dont get concerned with the height look for mass and prong length! :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1

> Antelope are fast and can be amazingly tough


Also VERY true!!! some of the toughest animals with a will to live that i have ever hunted. I use a 7mm and it does a nice job!


----------



## jwdinius1

shoulda put this all in one but....

the wyoming state record isnt even 15 inches 14 2/8 and 14 5/8 heres a link to the story!!!!

http://www.huntthewest.com/updates2009/WYrecord.php

hopefully it works im not a genius but if not google it and was easy to find!


----------



## barebackjack

jwdinius1 said:


> Antelope are fast and can be amazingly tough
> 
> 
> 
> Also VERY true!!! some of the toughest animals with a will to live that i have ever hunted. I use a 7mm and it does a nice job!
Click to expand...

From what ive seen of em, its the exact opposite. Whitetails are ten times tougher and have ten times the will to live.

Goats IMO dont handle pain like a whitetail does, dont go as far or for as long once hit as a whitetail (at least if left unpressured), and will succumb to wounds that would take twice as long to take down a whitetail (partly due to their cardiovascular anatomy).

Either way, goats are sissies compared to whitetails in my experience.

But still one of my all time favorites to hunt!!!


----------



## jwdinius1

I guess from my experience antelope seem stronger for there smaller size, I agree that whitetails are tougher but for the antelope small size they are tought little critters, but maybe i dont hit the right, who knows!!! :beer:


----------



## brittanypoint

> From what ive seen of em, its the exact opposite. Whitetails are ten times tougher and have ten times the will to live.


I've taken several whitetails and they've dropped in their tracks. My antelope do too. I shoot things in the neck on every occasion i can. Like the other gentlemen said, for their size they're tough. My moose dropped like a sack of bricks on a lung shot with a .300 win mag. I've had antelope run with thier lungs falling out thier sides. The ultimate fact is to make every shot count. Don't focus on what caliber and what scope. Focus on what gun you shoot well and are comfortable with. Shoot straight and drop em where they stand. :sniper:


----------



## wburns

You could try for a MT license and hunt just over the border. A 14 incher in ND is generally a big antelope. We do not often get the heavy horned antelope like in WY. I would look hard at using your 270. It is about the perfect round for them. All of your rifles will work, but the 270 is nice and flat shooting so you have to think less about hold over etc. Plus it is a light kicking caliber. I would practice shooting out to 400yds. Find the distance you are capable of making shots at and limit yourself to that. Good luck, it is a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## hagfan72

barebackjack said:


> jwdinius1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antelope are fast and can be amazingly tough
> 
> 
> 
> Also VERY true!!! some of the toughest animals with a will to live that i have ever hunted. I use a 7mm and it does a nice job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what ive seen of em, its the exact opposite. Whitetails are ten times tougher and have ten times the will to live.
Click to expand...

I hate to disagree with ya, BBJ, but in MY humble opinion, I have to say that antelope, pound for pound, are a LOT tougher than whitetail. I have taken, not to brag, but to set the scene, 14 WT, and 12 antelope, and have seen numerous more of each species taken, and I have to say that them damn speedgoats will AMAZE you!! tough, tough, tough!!! One of the reasons that they rank right up at the top of my favorite animals.


----------



## hagfan72

However, all that being said, I have seen each DROP at the shot, and I have seen both run a LONG way after what was a good shot.


----------

